# PinkPhantom Goes wild!



## k.3nny (Dec 5, 2011)

Heey


As  i know, i am the fisrt one with an Pink Phantom, So lets just mod the hell out of it !


Watercooling is no exeption! 


my old phantom:














The nikies 






Than i gave it away to a good friend .


And now? ahh something totally different !


















1st update 

Dual Phantom fancontroller !





















FLuids came in today.





WWWicked Sponsored me some Epic pink ledstrips !





also some goodies,

20 leds for my waterblocks and others.
sleeving + crimps.












Dismanteld the case and prepared the front and top for the 2 360radiators.
Now i have this done i know what space i am working with.
Piics !



























Shop where i bought all of my modding gear.





New pieces, Just Plain black fans, no flashy fans, The pink case is already an eye-catcher.





Bought some 2mm hole perforated steel plate black coated.




















Mobo/360rad cover one piece design, only 3 fanholes to go and some cable pass through holes..












Fanholes made and wrapped with trim, but it looks to thick, ill think il try some rounded rubber edgetrim, Because this is to big ill think.

also made 2x filport holes gemaakt and some Grommet holes, also i put my spare motherboard in so i could build the case further.

Window design, Hmm I like it ! Rounded edges on the front and clean cut at the back, to be different, and it looks classy


























Ledss  !


----------



## k.3nny (Dec 5, 2011)

I HAD pink aurora in my loop for 24 hours, now??? it dissapeared  






photobucket films









Bummer 

1 litre is 18 euro's after 24 hours its just pink, pfuuu


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 5, 2011)

"Hello Titty" --> ROFL.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 5, 2011)

your not the only one with a pink phantom


----------



## k.3nny (Dec 5, 2011)

not now anymore indd 

I started this mod 3? month's ago


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks pretty epic lol


----------



## Kantastic (Dec 5, 2011)

I almost died when I saw Hello Titty. Great mod! I loved both Phantoms.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 5, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> "Hello Titty" --> ROFL.


This 

Also, sub'd


----------



## k.3nny (Dec 5, 2011)

THnks boys !


----------



## k.3nny (Dec 7, 2011)

Piiics !


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 7, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## k.3nny (Jan 12, 2012)

Big thanks to NZXT, who gave me this case.





www.Highflow.nl for delivering everything my case belongs!





Picdump!!!.

































































































TO-DO!

2 meters of rubber edge trim vor fanholes and window
1 Plexiglass for window
1 nzxt 6pins pre-sleeved cable, 1 is broken :\
Some leds here and there.


----------



## theJesus (Jan 12, 2012)

You should paint the PSU.  Otherwise, looks really good.  I especially love the "hello titty" design


----------



## trickson (Jan 12, 2012)

HELLO TITTY !!!! Very Pink Very very VERY pink ! I like Pink ....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 12, 2012)

Real men wear pink! Very nice.


----------



## trickson (Jan 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Real men wear pink! Very nice.



No real men like pink . As in pink P.... Well I do any way .


----------



## k.3nny (Jan 12, 2012)

theJesus said:


> You should paint the PSU.  Otherwise, looks really good.  I especially love the "hello titty" design


Psu stil in gaurantee, so that have to wait  srry 



trickson said:


> HELLO TITTY !!!! Very Pink Very very VERY pink ! I like Pink ....


TY!!!!


JrRacinFan said:


> Real men wear pink! Very nice.


Yes they do !


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 12, 2012)

trickson said:


> No real men like pink . As in pink P.... Well I do any way .



Well yeah that too. LOL


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 12, 2012)

looks decent but pink?? seriously? I LOVE the pink but that dont mean im gonna make my pc pink. I'd say 6.5/10


----------



## trickson (Jan 12, 2012)

I say 10 out of 10 . It is a great looking sexy job well done inside and out . Very clean very well done !


----------



## Funtoss (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks really really nice! hahhaa must have been fun building it!


----------



## angelhunter (Jan 21, 2012)

Let me know if you need any 3mm 5mm pink led's have a few left from a project i was doing


----------



## freakshow (Jan 21, 2012)

my daughter came in the room when i was looking at this your pc and she told me she wants your pc cause pink is her favorite color 

looks good!


----------



## k.3nny (Mar 11, 2012)

sidepanel is done!


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 11, 2012)

looks nice, both of em. 

Those cases remind me a lot of Alienware's older case designs.


----------



## k.3nny (Mar 11, 2012)

thnks !


----------



## manofthem (Mar 11, 2012)

This looks gorgeous. I sleeved my PSU cables in pink as well as the fan wires, but youve taken it to a whole another awesome level. Like everyone else, love the "Hello Titty," even showed it to my wife lol (she thought it was cute).  

That looks to be great for watercooling. Awesome!


----------



## k.3nny (Mar 14, 2012)

One of the last updates!

Enjoy!!

































































































see u all @ last update!!!


----------



## angelhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

turned out super. I thought for sure you were going to order some pink metal heatsinks for the ram off ebay LOL


----------



## k.3nny (Mar 15, 2012)

i like the raw material look, my mobo gpu's an memory, combined with the copper/plexi blocks is awesome!


----------



## NAVI_Z (Mar 24, 2012)

super clean!!... well done.


----------



## radusorin (Mar 24, 2012)

A pleasure to look at, great job man, congratz.


----------



## k.3nny (Mar 25, 2012)

ty people !!!


----------

